# This is my newest 26 Bow front tank



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This is the tank I got from bENN, set up as a community tank. I'm running an eheim 2236, along with an emperor 280 with a coralife 9 watt sterilizer.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Laurie.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great laurie! oh what do you know... there's clown loaches in there! lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Yup!!!*

Love those clowns I have 16 total in all my display tanks from 1.5" to 5" long
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Love those clowns I have 16 total in all my display tanks from 1.5" to 5" long
> :lol::lol::lol:


+1 i have 23 CL's and always thinking about more


----------

